

Mavericks: Geniuses or Jerks? - Quizz
http://www.fastcompany.com/3001535/maverick-your-company-genius-or-jerk
I believe "Steve Jobs" personality would not survive a typical corporate environment. To begin with, he's anti-authoritarian. This quality alone means that he will be in constant combat with his managers - not good for a new hire. Secondly, he's disrespectful of legacy paradigms and established corporate policies as it relates to product development and execution.<p>Mavericks who are geniuses cannot blossom in a corporate environment, despite their genius. It is an illusion if corporations believe they can tolerate mavericks without destroying morale.
======
Quizz
I believe "Steve Jobs" personality would not survive a typical corporate
environment. To begin with, he's anti-authoritarian. This quality alone means
that he will be in constant combat with his managers - not good for a new
hire. Secondly, he's disrespectful of legacy paradigms and established
corporate policies as it relates to product development and execution.

------
hastur
what a stupid title

